

VLC 2.1.0 RC1 is out... - jbk
http://mailman.videolan.org/pipermail/videolan-announce/2013-August/000166.html

======
jbk
So, this is going to be the major release in a couple of weeks, but I'm going
to share some stuff that should fit better the audience here on HN, and that
are not part of the main announcement :)

First, this is a release that fixes some important architecture mistakes we've
done in 2.0.x branch of VLC. I'm notably speaking of the lag in reactivity,
notably on volume change (that was shared on the mpv thread) and seeking, but
also some grave video settings propagation. I wish we could have fixed and
shipped that earlier, but we couldn't (long release cycle).

Then, this is the first official release of libVLC that is LGPL for most of
what you need as a developer, including the right modules. SDKs for Win32/64,
MacOSX, iOS and Android are getting ready.

If you are a web developer, our VLC plugin now supports Windowless, to fill
the gap between Flash and HTML5 (it should work on IE6,7,8 without too much
work).

If you are on Mac OS, the interface is finally polished after the major
changes of 2.0.0 :)

Finally, we decided, as a community that we will accelerate the major release
cycle of VLC. The fact that we needed 1,5 year to get the fix to some critical
audio core and video settings issues out is way too much. We will move towards
a 6-months schedule with LTS.

Sure, there are other very good players on each platform, but we are doing our
best so that you can play everything everywhere for free :)

~~~
tezza
As someone who embeds VLC via vlcj, I'd like to say thanks for your hard work.

Also thanks for the license change, much appreciated. The gluecode of vlcj is
still gpl3 but I can re-write those

I saw you mentioned seeking within a file. Will seeking to positions close to
the end of a media file be better now ?

My player has a tough time under VLC 2.0 seeking to within 30s of the end of
the file.

~~~
jbk
It should be faster. What is the format?

~~~
tezza
WMV

------
denzquix
"For developers, libVLC and most libVLC modules are now licensed under the
LGPL" \- interesting, is there a full list somewhere of which modules are/are
not?

~~~
jbk
Yes. The list will be ready for the final release. But mostly DVD input,
streaming output and visualizations (the later 2 will be LGPL in 2.2.0).

